# Feb 19th Race @ Al's Jungle Park!



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Due to popular demand there will a Pancake-a-palooza at Jungle Park. Sunday, Feb. 19th.2012. 
Bring out the skinny and wide TJets and the Magnatractions. We will also run the IROC Mustangs again. As usual, gates open @2PM CST for the thundering herd. Racing, pop and pizza is still cheap at $6. Who's in?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

After a test and tune up evening, I will be there, hopefully adding more of a challenge than last time.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds Good count me in.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im in see u there all u slotnerds lol
:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there cool


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Zoom.....bump


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there and the cuda is ready to go.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Alright, Brian. I'm ready for a rematch after last night!

Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's go racin


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Gates*

Good day, I see the gates open at 2pm, is that practice and tune time or should we be there before 2pm? Peace


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be there. It's my birthday too!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Practice starts at 2PM. I won't toss you out for being a bit early . 

Happy B-day Rod! Don't think anyone's gonna 'let' you win, though. LOL
Al


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Racing*

Thanks Al For the awsome racing and good pizza.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:wave: Thanks for the afternoon of Pancakes and Pizza. Had a blast.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Another race is in the can. Thanks to all who attended. My home track advantage is disappearing quickly as the competition is getting even tighter. Congrats to Brownie for the A/FX win. It came down to just a couple feet. What a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Wheres the pictures i cant read! =)


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry you couldn't make this one, Tim. Hope to have a video link or two up here in a day or so.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Al, The racing was good and I'm knocking on the door. I think I blocked you a little on yellow lane and cost you the win in the AFX race. But Rick did get the win. I will take my second in fat tire. See you guys at Ricks house on Sunday. Pat


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Videos*

VIDEOS 2/19/12
More to come after some editing.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's racing, Pat. And yes, I see you gaining fast! :thumbsup: Al


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Man that is a sweet track I got to get over there to play. Thanks for the post Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Videos from Jake's cell phone came out good. Pat :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

good racin and food ty again al zoom we go:tongue:


----------

